# Rakoczy March: CSO & Georg Solti (Sony) - help locating recording



## AlienDave (Jul 5, 2016)

My laserdisc recording of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Georg Solti) performance of Beethoven (the Fifth, ... I think) and of their encore - the Rakoczy March - was destroyed during a move about ten years ago. I've periodically searched for a DVD or CD or ??? version of this recording - but have been unsuccessful. Anyone know where I might secure such a recording?

Were I to find another laserdisc version - I'm not even sure I could find a laserdisc player to use to transfer the recording to another format - but would be happy just to have such a disc. Yet I prefer a recording that is already in another format.

I've communicated several times with various folks at the CSO - no luck to-date. No response from Sony - although I didn't expect one.

I LOVE this CSO recording of the Rakoczy March - so vibrant, detailed, and a great example of an orchestra exploring the edge of control. Only the Bernstein/NYP version comes close IMO.

Grateful for any help at all - even suggestions for how to better search for this piece.


Dave


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like it was released on DVD and is available used from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Solti-conducts-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestra/dp/B008FP980A


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hustlefan said:


> Looks like it was released on DVD and is available used from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Solti-conducts-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestra/dp/B008FP980A


You beat me by just one minute :tiphat:


----------

